# Boys names to go with Rio



## kirstybumx3

We are so stuck and have no names at all in mind for baby boy #2.
Our first son is Rio. We are looking for something reasonably short again as surname is long! 

OH likes clay - I don't think I do. I think of clay modelling!! He also likes Asa but I hate that. 
The only name on my maybe list is Oscar but OH says no. 
So yeah, we are doing well :haha:

Any suggestions?


----------



## ikaria

Some short boy names:

Ian
Eli
Lee
Levi
Eric
Tim
Jon
Ari
Cian
Dash
Cole
Ben
Liam
Mack
Rhys
Zack
Fox
Owen
Pax


----------



## StillPraying

Abe or Abel
Chris
Dan/Don
Fred 
Gil
Hahn
Ira
Jace
Ken
Max
Mate
Odin
Pete
Quinn 
Ray
Rob
Sam
Troy
Uri 
Vern
Wes
Zane


----------



## xkatiex

Pax!


----------



## Boo44

What about Jude? I think it goes great :)

Only think about Clay is it reminds me of Wayne Rooney's child!


----------



## kirstybumx3

Boo44 said:


> What about Jude? I think it goes great :)
> 
> Only think about Clay is it reminds me of Wayne Rooney's child!

Me too! I really dislike it. 
OH has an aunt Jude (Judith) that we don't speak to so that's on the no list :haha:


----------



## Boo44

kirstybumx3 said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> What about Jude? I think it goes great :)
> 
> Only think about Clay is it reminds me of Wayne Rooney's child!
> 
> Me too! I really dislike it.
> OH has an aunt Jude (Judith) that we don't speak to so that's on the no list :haha:Click to expand...

Oh dear lol. 

Jax (or Jack)
Finn/Flynn

Are you mainly looking for short names?


----------



## kirstybumx3

Ideally short names yes or at least short-syllabled names. Surname is Williamson so quite long. 
I like Sidney (it's oh late grandfathers name) but think that's likely to be the middle name x


----------



## Boo44

kirstybumx3 said:


> Ideally short names yes or at least short-syllabled names. Surname is Williamson so quite long.
> I like Sidney (it's oh late grandfathers name) but think that's likely to be the middle name x

I've been thinking about this loads today lol I like a challenge

Eli (goes so well with Rio and Eli Williamson sounds fab!)
Max
Ethan

I like Sidney too! Couldn't you have Sid as his first name?


----------



## Vonn

Kai


----------



## BlueChameleon

Max
Jack
Shay 
Finn
Alec
Ian
Ronnie 
Rex 
Ralph


----------



## catty

A girl i know has a boy called Rio and their 2nd child is Hayden, thought they went quite well although not too short.

Find it so much harder when you have to think of names that go with a sibling, i was totally the same this time. 

I could imagine a Rio and Jack, Rio and Zayn, 

Lennox
Archer
Not really short names though


----------



## kirstybumx3

I love some of these name suggestions! OH is really fussy though drives me insane. 
Sidney can't be first name apparently, I asked last night and he doesn't like it enough to be a first name but is still middle name contender because of the meaning.

I like Ralph. Rio and Ralph :haha: 
But OH and Rio wear a lot of Ralph Lauren clothing and people would probably just assume that we've named him after a designer and that seems very shallow lol. 

I genuinely feel like we are never going to name this poor boy!! X


----------



## Boozlebub

What about Toby?

Rio and Toby goes well I think, and also Toby Williamson sounds good


----------

